# MKIV Grip Odyssey



## Bald1

This piece reflects customization by my hand including the stippling. It's set up for both 45ACP (BarSto barrel) or 400 Cor-Bon (AccuMatch comp barrel). But for this post, I'm documenting the evolution of the grips I've used. As an aside I also have 1911 Simonich coyote gunner, Hogue palmswell, generic checkered double diamond cocobolo, etc., but never ran with any of them for more than a day or two.

Here, set up with Kim Ahrend's rosewood checkered combat grips with mag release access dish:









Later with George Mitchell's bookmatched zebrawood grips:









And today fitted with Nineteen11's imitation ivory grips with silver medallions:









This is the first time I've tried faux ivory on any of my guns. I've always preferred nicely figured wood for grips but with this two tone Colt, I'm liking the look


----------

